# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  When to stop splenda?

## BIGPHIL

how long should i cut my splenda out from my show, 4 weeks??

----------


## gettinthere

i thought that was a zero calorie deal?

Why does it matter at all? Is there a thread on splenda?

----------


## Fjock

> how long should i cut my splenda out from my show, 4 weeks??


I do splenda in my coffee and stuff till about 1 week out. Thats only cuz I also cut coffee out of my diet at one week out. I try to pretty much only deal with plain waiter at that point.

----------


## ironaddict69

Interesting. My neuromuscular massage therapist just took the overall in the mr. California, and he doesnt drink water the last 5 days.

----------


## BIGPHIL

Splenda Makes Eggs N Oats Go Down So Much Easier!!!

----------


## Fjock

> Interesting. My neuromuscular massage therapist just took the overall in the mr. California, and he doesnt drink water the last 5 days.


I also start cutting my water out a few days before a show, but i hardly believe that he goes a full 5 days with no water whatsoever. Thats way too far out. Although i have heard of some replacing drinking water with the water consumed from eating fruit, like water melon, 4-5 days out. Ive only seen one person do it though

----------


## Jakt

> I also start cutting my water out a few days before a show, but i hardly believe that he goes a full 5 days with no water whatsoever. Thats way too far out. Although i have heard of some replacing drinking water with the water consumed from eating fruit, like water melon, 4-5 days out. Ive only seen one person do it though


thats crazy, i would cut water that much out if it was proven to work!

----------


## sande102

> i thought that was a zero calorie deal?
> 
> Why does it matter at all? Is there a thread on splenda?


Yea thats what I thought but if u take a look at those single splenda packets they say less than half a gram of carb per serving. Which kinda started to worry me cuz of the large amounts of splenda i use to sweetin. It prob starts to add up

----------


## g0dsend

http://www.truthaboutsplenda.com/ that makes me never want to touch splenda again.,,

----------


## DSM4Life

I use to use it but no more. I eat sugar so little that if i want some i just sure normal sugar.

----------


## binder

> Interesting. My neuromuscular massage therapist just took the overall in the mr. California, and he doesnt drink water the last 5 days.


that's why he'll never be pro. that's stupid. he had to be drinking water. a human body won't last past 72 hours without water.

this is also stupid, your body will retain water if you cut water. The more water you drink the more subcutaneous water you will expell (the water you are trying to get rid of). Any of the pro competitors that work with me on a weekly basis will gladly explain the need for water.

I was still up to 3 gallons a day 2 days before, the night before i halfed my water and then stopped at midnight. only took small sips up to the point of the comp in the morning and i was dry and hard as could be. Won the overall at my first show. walked off stage and gained over 6lbs in 2 hours with gatorade and water. you have to trick your body into expelling all the water then stopping at the last minute. stopping too far out causes the body to store it.


and splenda, i use a tiny tiny amount. I prefer just tiny ammounts of sugar and just be cautious of it. i really do'nt like artificial sweetners.

----------


## mystery

splenda should be cut out of your diet completely 2-3 weeks out from a show. And water should only be taken out completely the day before the show, not 5 days out thats outrageous. ive been competing for 5 years and i have never heard that and i have a professional bodybuilder as my coach.

----------


## Bigmax

> splenda should be cut out of your diet completely 2-3 weeks out from a show. And water should only be taken out completely the day before the show, not 5 days out thats outrageous. ive been competing for 5 years and i have never heard that and i have a professional bodybuilder as my coach.


I agree 100%!!!...by the way My BBing coach is also a pro...

----------


## Narkissos

I've been competing for 8 years (I competed for 6 years straight)...

I cut splenda about a month out... but i don't cut sucralose until 10 days out.

I make the distinction between sucralose and splenda.. because sucralose is a secondary ingredient in splenda.

The list of ingredients positions it last... preceded by dextrose and maltodextrin.

It adds up.

Sucralose-only containing products I keep in until 10-days out.

-C

----------

